# Professional trainer or no?



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

I would like some input on whether you all used professional trainers or not, and why.

Pearl is 19 weeks, and progressing very well. I walk her 3 miles daily, and take her to the park 3-4 times a week. She has been socialized a great deal, I live in the city so I have taken her to restaurant patios, parades, stores, etc. She is crate trained (as of 10 weeks, when I got her) and potty trained (as of 12 weeks) I've taught her to sit, shake, come, lay down, play dead, and hide her face. 

I'm considering a trainer to work on leash manners mostly, but I don't know what else they could teach her that I can't? Any input would be so great! Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Typically, trainers don't train your dog. They critique your training and give you the skills to train them yourself. 

I'm a professional dog trainer, and I still take classes with my co-workers to get feedback, ideas, things to change to help/progress quicker, and more socialization that I cannot provide at the dog park or on walks.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Is is very helpful to have an experienced trainer watch you when you train. This way you get pointers to improve your training as we all make mistakes that are obvious to spot by a second set of eyes only. So yes, your training will improve and bad habits decrease if you work with a knowledgeable trainer.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I wouldn't pay someone to give me advice unless I hit a wall and my methods aren't getting the results I want. 

Training classes are good because of distractions. Every dog listens well inside the house where the most awesome thing is a treat. Outside there are things better than treats.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think having a extra set of eyes critiquing is a great thing and worth the money. Not to mention in group classes the dog also gets the experience of working under distractions and keeping focus on you

You're never too old or young to learn something new


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I used a personal trainer when my pup was about 7 or 8 months old for on leash behavior and overall it was money well spent. I agree with DJEtzel regarding what a trainer does, Yes, I know there are various approaches and some training programs will take your dog and train it for you but I don't think that is what you are talking about. The trainer we hired basically taught us how to teach our dog...and what I liked was the trainer proved his methods by displaying them using our dog. I rather enjoy the fact that there are those out there who will broaden your horizons simply because they know a ton more about dog training than the average and above average owner.

How about teaching your dog to become proficient off leash? That is personally my goal and it seems to be a bit more work than on lead. Ultimately, I want to take my dog anywhere and everywhere I go, if allowed.

SuperG


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

I would love to have her proficient off leash! I won't have her off leash in the city, but it would be nice to have the option. I would also love to visit the option of therapy, she has such a sweet demeanor and is a very calm puppy overall. I agree that I would take her everywhere if I could!


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

As far as distractions, etc. the trainer I've found actually comes to my home - is that a hindrance? I was hoping that it would be beneficial given that I socialize her on my own.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you should first observe some group classes in your area, see if any are a good fit for you. It might be helpful to go to a group session now. 

When you dog is about 9-10 months sometimes the perfect puppy turns into a terrible teen and at that point you'd want to step up training and if you start observing trainers now when you are not stressed, you'll know who to consult when the time comes.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

megansha said:


> As far as distractions, etc. the trainer I've found actually comes to my home - is that a hindrance? I was hoping that it would be beneficial given that I socialize her on my own.



I requested of the trainer we used, to conduct the training in places where the triggers were most present....otherwise, everyone looks like a genius in one's backyard or living room.

Ask the potential trainer if part of the training will take place in areas where there is plenty of distractions after the "easy" training and instruction is completed. I met our trainer at the parking lots of dog parks...guaranteed to be plenty of action there. Also we went to areas where there was lots of people, cars, dogs, noise etc.


SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Packen said:


> Is is very helpful to have an experienced trainer watch you when you train. This way you get pointers to improve your training as we all make mistakes that are obvious to spot by a second set of eyes only. So yes, your training will improve and bad habits decrease if you work with a knowledgeable trainer.


I'm with packen on this. Very much believing 'I don't know what I don't know' and an experienced trainer who's worked with MANY dogs/handlers has that eye to see and immediately step in to tweak and assist to make things much easier for me and my dog.

I've raised 4 wonderful dogs,have a new puppy and guess where I go every Saturday? Puppy classes!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152340985974935&set=vb.786759934&type=3&theater


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> I would love to have her proficient off leash!


She should learn to follow you wherever you go. You can start to train recall as you move, invent some melody and whistle it, dogs like whistling. Spacious parks and woods are preferable. Use a clicker for training new commands at home (it is a fun for your dog).
If your puppy is so easily trained now - she would suffer without being involved in something serious later, looks like she is a working dog. In order to set your mind about professional trainer, you should decide what you want your dog to be. There is such a term exists as "laying a *foundation* for the future behaviour". You should recognise certain behavioral patterns in your puppy for guessing what she may like to be in order to develop blocks of behavioral stereotypes. If she is small, and swift, and nautily playful - she could be good at Agility. If she is ball-mad and posessive of her toys - she could be good as a Schutzhund sport dog. If she is toy-mad and likes finding things - you can become a member of a Search Group. Each has its own club and you may start looking for one. But first try finding something specific in your dog, and then look for a professional club, because, it is always better to train your dog in one particular way from the very beginning, from the earliest age possible. Any professional club starts with obedience and gradually utilizes your dog for the specific.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

My personal opinion... for just house manners and being a good dog, I don't necessarily think a professional is necessary, if you dog is responding well to you and doesn't have temperament issues. Up until recently I trained Titan myself, and while it was perfect the way a professional would have done it, it worked for us. When we did start running into "issues" or things I wanted perfected, I did seek out a trainer and worked one on one with her for only certain things. I have learned a great deal from professional trainers on this forum though, so I don't know if that classifies as hiring one. lol.


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> She should learn to follow you wherever you go. You can start to train recall as you move, invent some melody and whistle it, dogs like whistling. Spacious parks and woods are preferable. Use a clicker for training new commands at home (it is a fun for your dog).
> If your puppy is so easily trained now - she would suffer without being involved in something serious later, looks like she is a working dog. In order to set your mind about professional trainer, you should decide what you want your dog to be. There is such a term exists as "laying a *foundation* for the future behaviour". You should recognise certain behavioral patterns in your puppy for guessing what she may like to be in order to develop blocks of behavioral stereotypes. If she is small, and swift, and nautily playful - she could be good at Agility. If she is ball-mad and posessive of her toys - she could be good as a Schutzhund sport dog. If she is toy-mad and likes finding things - you can become a member of a Search Group. Each has its own club and you may start looking for one. But first try finding something specific in your dog, and then look for a professional club, because, it is always better to train your dog in one particular way from the very beginning, from the earliest age possible. Any professional club starts with obedience and gradually utilizes your dog for the specific.


Good to know! She has followed me everywhere since day one. I even have to bring her food into the bathroom when I take a shower, otherwise she won't eat before I go to work. I'm not sure if she'll grow out of that or not.  

I have a whistle that she comes to immediately at the dog park, she knows it's me!

I'll have to pay closer attention to which sport I think she would enjoy most. She seems to pick up on things very fast, and is obedient 98% of the time, haha.


----------

